# Gabapentin and Breastfeeding?



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Maz,

We are lucky enough to be 26 wks pregnant from ICSI with our beautiful little boy!    

I have severe spd (am on crutches / wheelchair at the min- had since 15 weeks)- saw my Consultant Anaesthetist today, and as I am allergic to every painkiller except paracetamol, was advised if given the worse case scenario, and I had to have a c section, then would possibly prescribe gabapentin for pain relief at home.   

However, when I got home, I then read somewhere that you aren't supposed to take this when you are breastfeeding, which I intend to do, so was a bit GAAH!?   

If you would be able to confirm whether this is true or not, and whether anything else would be an appropriate painkiller whilst breastfeeding please I would be very grateful.  

I am seeing an Obstetric Consultant in 2 weeks, but would like to be prepared just in case.

Many thanks in advance for your advice

Abbi xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Abbi,

Huge congrats on your wee   You'll be at the stage now where you're getting kicked black and blue   Really sorry to hear about the SPD   have you seen the thread on the pregnancy boards on SPD? Just thought you might want to pop in there to get support from others if you haven't already 

I'm afraid that the advice on gabapentin is that it should be used when breast feeding   It is excreted into milk and will be ingested by the baby. Problem is that gabapentin is a relatively new drug so we just don't have enough data on its use in women to say if it's ok or not. The other problem with it is that it is usually taken 3 or 4 times a day so it is hard to time it around feeds to make sure that the levels are at their lowest when baby is feeding  

Paracetamol is ok in breastfeeding as is ibuprofen but don't know if these are ok for you? Low dose amitryptylline is helpful for neuropathic pain and should be ok in breastfeeding but no idea if its any good for SPD (sorry)

Best thing really is to discuss the risks and benefits with the Consultant when you see them next. Hope you are able to come up with a treatment that will help and also allow you to breastfeed successfully  

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning Maz!

What on earth were you up at that time of the am for? Was it baby teething or poorly?   Poor thing!

Thanks for replying so soon.    Yes little un is probably wearing a pair of football boots, cause he does kick like a mule at times!    

Am ok with amitryptilline as had viral meningitis previously, so know it is a great pain killer.     Im afraid I can't have ibuprofen as had really bad allergic reaction to high dose diclofenac, so they said no nsaids at all ever now, just in case.  

I struggled to find much info on the web re gabapentin and breastfeeding on the net   - noone tends to do studies on pregnant ladies (for obvious reasons). 

Thanks for the suggestion - will go on that thread for spd later, and see what the ladies on there suggest.  

Will speak to Consultant, and will let you know what they say in couple of weeks 

Big hugs

Abbi xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Abbi,

Ermmm Lily was fast asleep and I was just in after a night out for a friends birthday    Was still feeling lively due to just a sufficient quantity of cocktails and Pinot Grigio  Hmmm that's a point maybe I shouldn't post after a night out  Not allowed to do that at work   

Yep good idea to steer clear of NSAIDs after your allergic reaction! Can't believe you've had meningitis too  But at least you know amitryptilline is ok  Yep problem with advising on drugs in pregnancy and breastfeeding, as you say, is that no one does proper studies in pregnancy  Would be so much easier if they did; suspect they'd have problems getting ethical approval though  This tends to be the reason that older drugs are used as we have more evidence for them. Generally more women will have taken them over the years so statistically we can say that they appear safe (by that I mean that they do not have an increased risk of harm over and above the natural background rate of complications which is 1-2% of all pregnancies)

Link to the SPD thread is here ..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125336.375 Too late I see you've found it anyway   You'll get lots of help and support from the lovely FFs on there (there's also a thread on parent health for those still suffering post birth so might be worth a read of that one too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158019.0 )

Hope all goes well with consultant meeting   

Love n hugs
Maz x


----------



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Bless you Maz!

Glad you had a great night out! Mummies need some chillaxing time too!  

Thanks for the thread- I'd never find it again probably without it!  Ha Ha!  

Have a good day   

Big hugs 

Abbi xx


----------

